# Help with which Photoshop program to buy



## OurReality (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi I am looking to draw with my digital pad and i am looking to find the right program. A family member said i should use photoshop but when i went to the site they dont just have one program any help would be great thanks.

OurReality


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

a very good free program just like photoshop is available at www.krita.org

photoshop cc is the latest version of photoshop and you dont buy it but pay monthly fees which i think you can opt out at any time but then you must not ps cc anymore or so.

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop.html


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

welcome OurReality what will you be using the software to create, artwork? graphics? photography?
if it is just drawing I'd recommend photoshop 10 - it does everything the later photoshops do at a fraction of the processing power of your computer
is your pc powerful? if it is get photoshop CS6.


----------

